# masks



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

This is my mask for 2013. It's a Midnight Studios mask called the Morgue Dweller. I'm currently shopping for a suit for him.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Extremely Ugly I'm sure that's what you were going for 
I'd say to check the thrift stores, good will for a suit. May find some really nice old ones there in unusual fabric patterns.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Sweet! I like it!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

It's bea-u-ti-ful! Gazing into my scrying mirror, I foresee the need to hand out depends with the treats. 'Cuz you're gonna cause some soiled trousers with that one!  

Seriously though, that's an awesome mask Oaklawn!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Oaklawn, a couple questions: how was Midnightstudios to work with? Also, are you pleased with the quality of the mask; latex thickness, detail, etc.. It looks awesome in the pic and I have my eye on a couple things from them for this year. Thanks friend!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Bethany said:


> Extremely Ugly I'm sure that's what you were going for
> I'd say to check the thrift stores, good will for a suit. May find some really nice old ones there in unusual fabric patterns.


Well, he's ugly but quite charming in person. Yes, I'm not sure if I'm going to buy a suit for this one or not. I usually shop the thrift stores for clothing for the zombies I put together.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

jdubbya said:


> Oaklawn, a couple questions: how was Midnightstudios to work with? Also, are you pleased with the quality of the mask; latex thickness, detail, etc.. It looks awesome in the pic and I have my eye on a couple things from them for this year. Thanks friend!


I don’t have anything bad to say about Midnight Studios. I think they are the BEST and a pleasure to work with. The latest prop I purchased from them is my 11th. I have never been disappointed with any of the props/masks I have purchased from them. The masks are quite thick. The last two are quite heavily made and the paint jobs are second to none. 

I have had (3) minor problems; one with shipping, a missing display stand and the wrong color was sent. The stand problem was corrected and I was sent an extra one (which I use all the time). The shipping problem was with the last one, I had ordered it between Conventions and it sat at Fed-ex for ten days due to a label error. I didn’t care, I was thrilled to get it. 

Lastly, the color scheme was wrong and it was not what I requested. I had a concept for a zombie and ordered a mask in a specific color. But I did it A** backwards. I ordered the mask and then went to buy the matching suit before it came. 

Here’s the rub, my derrière has gotten so big, I couldn’t get the color I wanted and had to buy a second hand suit the WRONG color. I was so miffed, my concept was ruined. However, the mask came and it was the WRONG color but it matched the suit I bought perfectly. I was tickled plum to death. On top of that, I got a discount on the next order. Never look a gift horse in the mouth I always say.

I’m not sure if I put enough clichés in this post soooo. Don’t put all your eggs in one basket. I have ordered masks from other suppliers. I have a prop from Jon Fuller, which I think is exceptional and probably the best prop I have. I ordered a prop NKFX out of Australia. The prop detail was good but the color was way off from the picture. The quality did not match the price at all; I expected more. I’m kinda stuck with this one and not sure what to do with it. 

I had intended to buy a mask from Abracadaver and one from Death Studios this year. NKFX took away Abracadaver and the bosses prize possession caused me to delay a purchase from Death Studios till next season. Who knows, I'm shuffling around prop heads I might be able to sneak one more in this year. The stuff from Abracadaver looks very promising and unique. I really regret not giving them a go.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> It's bea-u-ti-ful! Gazing into my scrying mirror, I foresee the need to hand out depends with the treats. 'Cuz you're gonna cause some soiled trousers with that one!
> 
> Seriously though, that's an awesome mask Oaklawn!


Thanks RHC! I am really pleased with it too.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

The first picture is the NKFX and the second is a Midnight Studios prop I bought in Jan. The cost is roughly the same however, the NKFX simply can't compete. It would have been a good mask for 1/2 of what I paid for it.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Loving your collection.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

wonder if I could buy a really creepy one for my butler.... I just wouldn't be able to have him working as he talks and his mouth moves.
this was his attire for my daughter's graduation party in 2011.  He was always standing somewhere in the house.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

The butler looks great just the way he is.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

oaklawn Crematory said:


> The butler looks gret just the way he is.


 I love him. He and his skull on a platter carry on their own conversation! 
he is back in his own clothes now. And in a box in storage.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Thanks man! Appreciate the info. I think I'll pull the trigger on one of the zombie masks for this year.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Love the mask! I will have to check this company out as I hadn't heard of them before.


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, great mask!


----------

